# Italy - Greece Ferry Fire



## peejay

Anek Lines ship Kriti II, sailing from Venice to Patras via Igoumenitsa, caught fire as it approached Patras yesterday evening.

Thankfully no reported casualties but a number of trucks appear to have been burnt in the fire.

http://www.keeptalkinggreece.com/2012/11/20/ferry-on-fire-docks-at-patras-port/

http://www.odin.tc/news/read.asp?articleID=1542

Pete


----------



## peejay

Its a good job it wasn't 'Camping on Board' season otherwise there might have been a few motorhome casualties.

Pete


----------

